# cami shelf bra tops for skinny dd



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

My daughter wants some cami tops like I wear, the kind with the shelf bra built in. She has a 23 inch chest measurement, but she is 5 ft. tall. She is getting her breasts and they have been very sore on & off, so she wants to make a rice bra







she can warm up. All the little bras and sports bras at the stores are too big around and much to short to cover her breasts.

Where can I find this? I saw some at Justice, but they were really fashion-y and $$$, we want something simple she can wear under her clothes if she wants.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Help!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Are you sure you mean 23"? According to Old Navy, their size 5 little kids has a 24" chest measurement. DD is 5'2" and 11 years and wears a size 3 juniors or a 14/16 girls which would be around a 32" chest. I have suggestions for *that* size, but nothing so small as 23" (well, nothing that wouldn't be waaaaay too short, since that is the size my 5 year old niece wears and she's only around 42").


----------



## floss&ferd (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a skinny daughter as well.

The Justice ones do fit well. I've had luck finding them at Marshalls/T.J. Maxx for cheaper. (And they do seem to wash well/last awhile.)

Aeropostale camis run small enough for her. I don't think they wash as well/last as long.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Yes, she is 23" around, and she was 22 1/2 at 5. We just have really tiny rib cages in our family. She's 5 ft tall and weighs 70 lbs. She is *just* starting to fill out, with very curvy hips and her shoulders are getting broad. Pants are really fun right now!

Thanks for the warning about Aeropostal, I'll try TJMaxx etc., but what section did you find them in? We were looking and I didn't see any in the knit tops section of the girls dept, and the junior's the same.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

If you can sew:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2294305_sew-shelf-bras.html

http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=5161

http://sewing.patternreview.com/patterns/10095


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Oooooh!!! Thank you Kim!! I can definitely sew, and while I have no place at home, I just found a great drop in sewing group where we do our homeschool co-op! I am soooo excited!


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

My 12 y/o dd is 5'2" and weighs about 85lbs, but she has a rib cage more in the 30"+ range. Your family must be really tiny in the rib area! My dd does wear the Aeropostale camis and I've never found them to fall apart quickly. They seem to be fairly durable, but she does wear xs in their camis and, while she is a 00 in juniors pants, she sounds bigger in the rib area than your dd.

I thought that Justice made some plain camis in that dd10, who is tiny (maybe 54 lbs.), has some older Justice camis of her sister's in size 8s. Maybe they have moved away from plain plus I imagine that those little sizes might be too short for your dd's height. I guess that I'm not much help at all -- lol!

Have you tried any of the other juniors stores like American Eagle or Hollister (although my dds hate that store!)?


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I haven't tried those, I didn't realize American Eagle had juniors stuff, and I'm not very familiar with Hollister, but I'm guessing that's $$$$ I am going to give the pattern a try


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wanted to mention Justice always has an online coupon if you google-forty percent off.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I second Hollister. All of the ones I've been to have clearance sections (usually a table with clothes folded on it, or bins on a table) and they ALWAYS have tons of camis there (usually in the smallest sizes) for $7-12 each depending on the style... no matter the season


----------

